# Bi Polar II? Lamictal?



## willie

Just curious how many folks here have been diagnosed as Bi Polar II and just what medication you take for it? Im especially interested in hearing from folks that take or have taken Lamictal (lamotrigine). My daughter was just diagnosed with it and is scheduled to start this medication soon. She has really been suffering of late and we are somewhat relieved to at least have arrived at a tentative diagnosis of what is ailing her. We had previously felt she had GAD, but it appears it is a bit more complex than first thought....I would appreciate hearing from any of you with experience in this area...willie


----------



## 18438

Heya WillieNot bipolar here, but my father and sister both are bipolar and have been on many many different meds for it. first check out the section on lamictal on www.crazymeds.orgit isnt unusual to be prescribed an anticonvulsant for bipolar, weird how these meds work but they really can help some people. Im not as familiar with them but I would assume that they are much like antids in that you need to give them time to a: start working and b: the side effects to wear off. Pretty much if the side effects are livable, keep at it for a few weeks, and if you dont get improvment contact the doc. Same with the effectiveness, give it a good 2 or 3 months to see if it stabalizes her. Also keep in mind, that the doc may at some point give her something else to take with it. Seriously, seroquel is my best friend, both my dad and sister were on it, if she cant sleep.. dear god its amazing.It also isnt rare for bipolars to also suffer from anxiety, so she may have GAD, my sister does, anxiety really does accompany alot of the moods for bipolars. The best thing to do for her, is to learn AS MUCH as you can about bipolar, and keep in mind that the way she acts could be indicative of her bipolar cycling. Its hard, there are times when I want to tell my father or sister to be quiet!!! but I have a little voice in my brain that reminds me of the mania. Keep an eye on her, mania can trigger impulsiveness, which for some can lead to bad behaviours, and depression can trigger suicidal thoughts. Best thing is to let her know you are there no matter what she needs.\If this one doesnt work for her, then there are tons of other therapies to try, so many different drugs that react differently to everyone. Unfortunate, but sometimes it takes expirimentation to find the right combo (and they told us NOT to expiriment with drugs...)Check out (and tell her about) Kay Redfield Jameson, she is an amazing author with bipolar. her book "An Unquiet Mind" gave me some really good insight into bipolar and the views of those who have it. My dad actually made me read it at one point, he loved it because it helped him relate and not feel so alone (which bipolars often feel). Her other books are great too she wrote one about bipolar and art which was great.Hope that helped a bit, if you have any questions just pm me. Tomorrow I will ask my sister about lamictal, as she is the meds expert in my family.


----------



## willie

Hey Starr. Yeah, Im really familar with the ends and outs of this condition. Ive lived in and around it all my life though I havnt been diagnosed with it myself. Interestingly, my grandfather and many if not most of my mother's side of the family are afflicted with at least one spectrum of BP disease....it was this fact that led me to major in Psychology in college way back...and Ive been studying and researching the subject along with anxiety and physical conditions that have emotional stimuli for almost 40 years now. I asked the question above primarily to get input and opinion...update if you will on this medication and how others feel about it. It is interesting how medications originally developed for one thing end up being star players in the treatment of something totally different. You are most correct about anxiety existing comorbidly with bipolar disease as well as many other conditions both mental and physical...in fact, I would be hard pressed to name something that doesnt carry the potential for some level of clinical anxiety to be tagging along..if not leading the way and making things all the more ugly. Thanks so much for the input....I appreciate it. willie


----------



## 18438

I asked my sister.She was actually prescribed lamictal at one point but decided not to take it (she is currently unmedicated)Generally lamictal is not prescribed as a first line treatment, mostly because it is a newer drug and they dont know as much about it. My sister was actually shocked that they prescribed it right away. Her recommendations was starting with lithium and epival. She said just to watch out for the dreaded "lamictal rash" which can be a serious side effect. Other then that not much else to report. Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## willie

Hmmm, interesting. I believe most Psychiatrists consider Lamotrigine (Lamictal) to certainly be a first line of defense medication for Bi Polar II patients. It does have the rare propensity (1 case per 1000) to cause a serious skin rash, but has been in use for some time now and has been used to treat an estimated 2 million + patients so far. The rash is even seen less in patients that begin treatment with very slow titration. In the past, much of the problems were caused by a "too much, too soon" dosage. It is seen as a life saver by many who take it and is much more gentle and has far, far fewer side effects than Lithium Carbonate or Depakote which are the other duo of most commonly perscribed BPII medications. It seems to do a superior job of stabilizing hypomania while moderating depressive symptoms as well...a real plus. willie


----------



## 18438

Definantly a real plus. I wish my sister had tried it. Hope everything goes well and she doesnt have to deal with any annoying side effects! My best wishes to her. ps if she ever needs someone to talk to about it me, my sister and my dad are all here for her, though Im sure you have it covered! (I always refer my friends to my sister lol.. she should start charging..)


----------



## willie

Thanks Starr...your very kind. Yeah, with a family like mine, one side of which is so completely stricken with various spectrums of Bi polar mental disease that we could start our own foundation for treatment, we have lots of folks to call on for support,....most are doing fine, but a couple are not...Bi Polar I types that seem to have a few other axis to deal with as well. Im just hoping to gather some more input and experience on Lamictal. Its used very widely now...and yeah, Im only concerned about the possibility of the rash side effect...my poor daughter has hurt so much already, she deserves a break...and she is already so paranoid about taking medications, all she needs is to have this Lamictal thing blow up in her face and she gets the rash from hell.....not a good thing....but all things considered, its the best shot you have. Luckily, I don't think her depressive phase is all that pronounced and she seems to cycle pretty slowly....she goes to her team of shrinkers tomorrow to get started on Lamictal and to get some more therapy.....I pray a lot for her...sometimes you feel like thats about all you can do...that and be there for her without smothering her and making her feel like a "crazy invalid"....big mistake. Thanks again, willie


----------



## Guest

Well god bless her Willie - I know what it feels like to be treated as an invalid - Paul is still classed as my carer for medical purposes - even though I consider myself well - its never that good for the morale. I hope her treatment works for her without too many adverse side-effects. I'm not bi-polar but I can empathise - its a long, hard road right enough.Sue


----------



## KATHYK

Hi Willie, I too after many years of suffering have been diagnosed with bi-polar II. My doctor just started me on Lamictal and Seroquel. I am a 54 year old female and just started taking the meds two days ago. I would be more than happy to keep in contact with you concerning your daughter as I'm concerned about the effects as well.I had a nervous breakdown in 98 and have been on several medications since. However as I read it can take a few months to feel the full effect of the medication.If you wish I can let you know as I progress how it's working for me. This is a little scary for me.When you feel like your loosing your mind it's not a pretty feeling.Please keep in touch. Thanks so much, Kathy in Calif


----------

